# Next 3 Home Games Critical



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Next 3 Home Games Critical



> *Next 3 Home Games Critical*
> 
> *By Jerry Brown
> eastvalleytribune.com,
> ...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

One down, two to go. We beat the Grizzlies the way we needed to. But we still haven't beaten a higher scoring team in a high scoring, up and down game (the Grizzlies don't count). So this game against the Warriors is another important test. If we beat them, then we're well on our way.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

**** every game from here on out is critical. The playoff standings in the west are just ridiculous.
When was the last time it was this close from 1-8, jeez.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Very close. Winning is the key, but also is resting our main guys for the playoff push. The only way they get rest is when they blow teams out, so we'll see what condition the guys are in.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I guess I'm rooting for the Suns vs. Golden State...though if both teams could somehow lose that one...it'd be great!

Was also pretty upset to see the Suns comeback and win vs. the Spurs (I hate the Spurs and felt pretty guilty about being upset they lost to the Suns). 

This is a weird season...quite fun with how these playoffs seem to be going. Nuggets hopes are not looking good -


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

One more to go. Yay!! :yay:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Mission Accomplished!! Woot!! ^_^


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep. Next up, Portland and Seattle. We need to keep this going in preparation for Houston next weekend.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns need to win every game from here on out.


----------

